# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Thumb-controlled 3-D printed prosthetic hand?

## dcelander

I realize most of the available 3-D printed prosthetic hand designs control the opening and closing of the fingers and thumb by wrist movement. Do any designs exist where the 4-fingers open and close by thumb movement? 

My son was born with symbrachyltactyly of his left hand that left him with a fully functional thumb but without the 4 fingers. Such an alternative design may be more suitable for him.

----------


## curious aardvark

can't see any reason why it couldn't be done. 
contact Enable: http://enablingthefuture.org/

----------


## autodoor2030

Hello.
I have a brother who had a car accident, and was forced to have his leg amputated from the knee down.
Travel is really difficult with a wooden leg, often with joint pain.
So what better, softer material can I use so my brother's leg won't hurt?

----------


## airscapes

check this site for ideas and material https://amputeestore.com/collections/prosthetic-liners

----------

